# New to BSD. Help with installing gui.



## limoon (Dec 2, 2009)

OK. The last time I try to Install. I was soo lost on were to but what were. I'm very used to GUI installing. And not used to the no gui installing. Next... Should I get 8.0 or 7.2? I been using linux for almost two years. I'm more or less a beginner at it steal. But I'm like hay let try BSD. See if I can get into this. It may be better to used on my 3.5 maybe 4 year old computer. So I want to give this a shot. And I like to duel boot with my Linux OS I'm using.

32bit computer.


----------



## honk (Dec 2, 2009)

Try 8.0

You should read handbook and the FAQ

Feel free to come back if you have specific questions.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Besides the below, there are a few sites which
have actual screenshots of sysinstall for the
install.  

freebsdguides.org (guides >> freebsd >> beginners >>
basic installation )
littlewhitedog.com (how to setup a secure bsd system)
be sure to NOT use the "nodev" in fstab...)
freebsd-custom.wikidot.com (iso's to download)
For dual booting I'd suggest GAG or BootIT (latter
shareware) as I have zero knowledge of grub.
OTOH have you checked the howto's section of this
forum?? It may have relevant posts.

Backup your data first!


----------



## limoon (Dec 4, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Besides the below, there are a few sites which
> have actual screenshots of sysinstall for the
> install.
> 
> ...


Will I did the basic installation. I have one problem. How do I install a gui!? Mind you I'm installing 8.0. I never seen once a option for a x window.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 4, 2009)

for cryingoutlowd, read thr manual
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html

DutchDaemon, Write another sticky please....... 
New posts like these every day....


----------



## limoon (Dec 6, 2009)

Will... It took forever to get the internet to run. I just install Xorg. and I'm working on trying to X11 Configuration.

I get stuck at "Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro". It make my screen go black. And I get this "frequency out of range" to pop up. And I can't get any farther then that. Is this normal??


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

remove xorg.conf
and simply run `$ startx`
If x won't start post /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## BuSerD (Dec 14, 2009)

For the record, you do not need an xorg.conf for X to run and you can drop the -retro switch. I look forward to reading your log.


----------

